# Chittamwood Burl



## mick (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm looking for some Chittamwood burl. I had a couple of pieces I got from a local woodworker and was able to get a full sized Statesman out of one and a Jr out of the other. After swearing I'd sell neither I gave in to money and sold the Statesman to a Collector. I'm definitely not selling the Jr.
Anyway I'd like to find some more and so far no luck. The guy I got the original from has moved out of the country and although a couple of folks I've come across swears they have "truckloads" they never come through. 
I'd be willing to trade or buy if anyone has or knows where I could get some.
Mike


----------



## gerryr (Jul 27, 2008)

I would also like to find some.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck on getting some more. You are in the right area though.They say it comes from around the Huntsville area. I have some and just cant part with any myself after I too sold a little and sent a piece to Australia with a pen made of it during a pen swap. Great wood and to me the best burl I have seen.


----------



## scoutharps (Jul 27, 2008)

What does it look like?  Just the name sounds like fun.  Do I ask for chittamwood?


----------



## DSallee (Jul 27, 2008)

scoutharps said:


> What does it look like?  Just the name sounds like fun.  Do I ask for chittamwood?



Here ya go....







http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chittum.htm


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2008)

Mike, if this is the Biblical Chittam (spelling may be different with an "S" instead of a "C") wood your are referring to, I've been looking for some for the past several years. If you locate some please let me know also.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 27, 2008)

This is what you are looking for.  Good luck!

_Cotinus obovatus _

Rich yellow burlwood turning slightly darker in color with age. Fine grained with curl and eye figure. 

This *root burr* from the *American Smoketree*, part of the cashew family, was once used for making a yellow dye. *The figured wood is all from the root.* This wood, truly one of the rarest in the world and unknown outside of the US, grows in and around limestone formations and often must be chiseled or blasted out of the rock that surrounds it.


----------



## mick (Jul 27, 2008)

Lou, That's it...and that's exactly why it's so hard to get. Our Decatur home is about 20 miles from one of the only places in Alabama where it grows, Monte Sano Mountain. ....Chittamwood I can get more of that ....it's the burl that's so very rare.

Mannie, It's a different wood, Acacia or Shittam which is mentioned in the Bible. If I recall correctly the Ark of the Covenant was made from it. 

I'm not giving up, I know several that own land in the area and hope they'll let me look around.....lol

I'll post pictures of the two pens I've made from it as soon as I convince Connie to take the pictures!


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2008)

Mick,

I have a couple pieces left but cannot part with them (sorry).

A couple years ago, I was working a deal with a guy (can't recall his name now) at SawMill Creek who claims has thousands of Chittam burl pen blanks.  I backed out after hearing his asking price which, if I recall properly, was asking $25.00 per blank.  Try posting at SMC, he might contact you.

Other people who uses it are knife makers so check their forums as well.

Good luck!!!


----------



## vick (Jul 28, 2008)

Monty said:


> Mike, if this is the Biblical Chittam (spelling may be different with an "S" instead of a "C") wood your are referring to, I've been looking for some for the past several years. If you locate some please let me know also.



Monty the S spelled version mentioned in the bible is Hebrew for Acacia.  As far as I know it is not known the exact species of Acacia they are reffering to.


----------



## YORKGUM (Sep 18, 2009)

mick said:


> I'm looking for some Chittamwood burl. I had a couple of pieces I got from a local woodworker and was able to get a full sized Statesman out of one and a Jr out of the other. After swearing I'd sell neither I gave in to money and sold the Statesman to a Collector. I'm definitely not selling the Jr.
> Anyway I'd like to find some more and so far no luck. The guy I got the original from has moved out of the country and although a couple of folks I've come across swears they have "truckloads" they never come through.
> I'd be willing to trade or buy if anyone has or knows where I could get some.
> Mike



Just found some here.

http://exoticblanks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=74&Itemid=60


----------



## TomW (Sep 18, 2009)

I want more too!

Tom


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 18, 2009)

Here ya go Tom http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 18, 2009)

Grab it quick, no telling when you'll see this stuff available again.....


----------



## Nolan (Sep 18, 2009)

Easy to get but extremely expensive


----------



## RedViking (Nov 1, 2018)

*Chittum burl*

Here's some from my collection. I've accumulated quite a bit bit. I couldn't upload the pictures I really wanted to show everyone. It's my favorite burl.


----------



## Herb G (Nov 2, 2018)

RedViking said:


> Here's some from my collection. I've accumulated quite a bit bit. I couldn't upload the pictures I really wanted to show everyone. It's my favorite burl.


You realize you dug up a 9 year old thread, right?
:tongue:


----------

